# meu sensor pifou?



## david 6 (31 Dez 2018 às 12:59)

meu sensor teve uns dias sem mandar dados de temperatura/humidade, nem apanhava o sinal, ontem finalmente tive um tempo e fui ver o que se passava, troquei as pilhas e o sensor deu sinal de vida, a própria consola apanha o sinal do sensor mas não dá nada, o sensor liga mas está como mostro na primeira foto abaixo e a consola apanha o sinal do sensor mas até diz que está com falta de pilhas o sensor (como mostro na segunda foto), e acabei de mudar as pilhas, pifou de vez?
PS: mais uma coisa o sensor mesmo assim de vez em quando pisca a luz

foto do sensor







foto da consola a mostrar o sinal do sensor


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

alguém já lhe aconteceu isto? se sim conseguiu arranjar? ou só mesmo com estação nova? está me a entristecer um pouco, como não há chuva ao menos ia ver as minimas desta semana que vão ser baixas


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

david 6 disse:


> alguém já lhe aconteceu isto? se sim conseguiu arranjar? ou só mesmo com estação nova? está me a entristecer um pouco, como não há chuva ao menos ia ver as minimas desta semana que vão ser baixas



Olá David já tentaste procurar informação no manual da estação?
Esse módulo exterior não têm botão de reset?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

Aconteceu-me algo parecido que resolvi abrindo o sensor e aplicando um pouco de WD 40 . Provavelmente será humidade... Fica a dica!


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 14:51)

remember disse:


> Olá David já tentaste procurar informação no manual da estação?
> Esse módulo exterior não têm botão de reset?



não tem, também fui procurar isso no manual não achei nada



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Aconteceu-me algo parecido que resolvi abrindo o sensor e aplicando um pouco de WD 40 . Provavelmente será humidade... Fica a dica!



hmm onde posso arranjar o WD 40? posso tentar fazer isso já que assim como está também não dá em nada, abriste mesmo o sensor todo e aplicaste o wd 40 lá?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jan 2019 às 15:11)

O WD 40 compra-se em qualquer loja de materiais de construção/bricolage. Tenta aplicar no compartimento das pilhas. Se não resultar, tenta então abrir o sensor (nem sempre é fácil...) e aplicar o WD 40 no interior. Atenção que não sou especialista, nem lá próximo, em questões de eletrónica! Por isso, esta dica é absolutamente empírica, porque baseada na minha experiência, e nada técnica! Não garanto sucesso!!! Boa sorte!


----------



## fablept (2 Jan 2019 às 15:13)

Mesmo em hipermercados encontras WD-40.

Mas não acredito que WD 40 seja o mais indicado para componentes electrónicos..


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 15:35)

david 6 disse:


> não tem, também fui procurar isso no manual não achei nada
> 
> 
> 
> hmm onde posso arranjar o WD 40? posso tentar fazer isso já que assim como está também não dá em nada, abriste mesmo o sensor todo e aplicaste o wd 40 lá?



Qual é o modelo da estação?


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2019 às 16:32)

Atenção não este WD40 é muito mau para a eletrónica: : 





Mas isto: 




Ou: ELECTRONEX Produto profissional de Renault referência: 7711225871


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 17:47)

remember disse:


> Qual é o modelo da estação?



é VENTUS


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 18:01)

Isso é a marca, já o tinha visto... Na consola na parte de trás deve ter o modelo, vê lá.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

remember disse:


> Isso é a marca, já o tinha visto... Na consola na parte de trás deve ter o modelo, vê lá.



ventus w831 isto?


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

Isso mesmo. Vê a mensagem que te enviei.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2019 às 03:28)

meti no compartimento das pilhas e nada, no inicio ainda fez algo diferente, aparecia uns números esquisitos, mas era como não funcionasse nem o sensor apanhava, depois voltou ao mesmo que já estava


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2019 às 23:53)

Experimenta este limpador de contactos.


----------

